# My Bee-R R334



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

only 3 pics of today:


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Very cool car mate! Won't have been an easy job converting the front to the R34 style I guess though?


----------



## Falcone (Jan 31, 2005)

Have never been fond of the R34 front on a R33 but asides from that its a lovely looking car, one of a few cars to look good in white.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

*bee*r*

That looks fantastic, im planning on doing an R324 kit on my car in the future, was it a tricky thing to do and whats the quality of the kit like/instructions etc? also where did you get the kit from? 
Looks brilliant!

bobby


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

It took me a little time to figure it out what I was looking at...LoL

it looks very special....I´ve never seen it like this.
congratz m8


----------



## drift_emperor (Apr 11, 2004)

i seen this for sale thru powervehicles site. my big bro was thinkin about buying it. the more i c it the more i like it:smokin:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

:smokin:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Definitely refreshingly different! You have balls to do that for sure lol!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey, nice R334...... 

Happy to see there is soon to be another Skyline on Dutch roads! When are you scheduled for RDW admissions tests?

Like the colour!

Regards Snow.

p.s. considering the logo in the pictures........ is the car going to be featured in the go faster magazine?


----------



## arnout (Oct 29, 2003)

Andy106 said:


> Very cool car mate! Won't have been an easy job converting the front to the R34 style I guess though?


It was very easy for me; I just bought it like that!


fourtoes said:


> also where did you get the kit from?


The car is built by Bee-R in Japan


Snowgasm said:


> is the car going to be featured in the go faster magazine?


If they can produce a new edition, yes.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

arnout said:


> If they can produce a new edition, yes.


Nice, will have to look out for that then.....

When is the first chance of admiring the car in real life? 

Snow


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

nice car but i prefer a original R33 front but 
can you give some more specs of the engine ?

i live near haarlem maybe ill see you sometime


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I think that looks very nice


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I think that looks very nice


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

Hi mate - i saw it in the flesh at the ECTS @ Amsterdam Rai centre a few weeks ago - looked good, but i seem to remember jap number plates on it (??)


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

its a shame its not a GTR


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

Falcone said:


> one of a few cars to look good in white.


whats up with white 

looks good very clean example of a skyline


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

beautiful mate,specs?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

chch34 said:


> its a shame its not a GTR



It's not?????


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

no rear wide arches as a GTR would have

How much does it cost to do?

R


----------



## Trojansport (Jan 5, 2006)

*It is a GT-R*

The Bee-R R334 bodykit has complete replacement over arches for the rear that start from just under the window rather than a "half arch" like a standard arch. They do that so it lines up more with the wider front arches. You can tell by the recessed fuel flap.


----------

